# routing an ho track



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

what size bit do i use for routing an ho track and how much does a 1/4 in 4x8 sheet of mdf board cost i have an idea for an ho routed track made easy and affordable


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Center slot needs to be .0625 wide by minimum of .156 deep.Depending on what type of rails/locking wire your using, the same bit could be used.

Tim Leppert

small time racing


----------

